
DeepMind and Blizzard release new tools to train AI using Starcraft - guimarin
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/9/16117850/deepmind-blizzard-starcraft-ai-toolset-api
======
guimarin
This is a follow-up from their announcement a year or so ago that the two
would combine forces to create an open sourced framework/playground for AI
learning. This announcement is simply that promise made publicly manifest.

